# Waterproof battery box



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey small boat owners ...
How do you waterproof your battery for your fishfinder? I've seen internet ideas with tupperware containers and such. Just wondering if there was a better way of doing this. Pics appreciated!

Thanks in advance!
Dan


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a 14' mirrorcraft boat. Small, but perfect for me. I have an AGM battery, which is sealed. I still use a standard battery box with a lid. 
Unless you have a sealed battery, I would not recommend a sealed battery box. Gases need to escape for a reason. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

@Drew - I have a sealed AGM battery. I'm not worried about outgassing. I would just like to prevent the possibility of a short due to splashed water, rain, etc. in my Achilles.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It would seem very unlikely to get a large enough splash to cause a short. I think some of those small plastic terminal covers would be all you need.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just one of the battery boxes with a lid and slots for your cables to come up through is all you really need. this will keep the water out and let any gases from the battery out. its all i,ve ever used. i,ve even used a battery for my electric winch without a cover and never had a problem,yet. knock on wood.
sherman


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Where do you buy battery boxes, and how much do they cost, typically? (I have a small 9AH battery).


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Walmart, amazon, boat stores, marinas, etc. Its a pretty common item. ~$20.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

